# Fedor likely to renew contract with Strikeforce



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

> Return of the Emperor? M-1 Rep Says Fedor's Extension 'Two-Thirds' Done
> 
> 8/12/2010 2:02 PM ET By Mike Chiappetta
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/08/12/return-of-the-emperor-m-1-rep-says-fedors-extension-two-third/


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Well at least the good news is that Fedor will fight about 4 more fights


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks God, I am really looking forward to

1) Fedor vs Overeem.
2) Rematch with Werdum.
3) Big Foot.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Up to 6 fights. Against who?


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Rauno™ said:


> Up to 6 fights. Against who?


Barnett, kharitonov and by that time I guess they will bring in more guys to their HW division.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, this has done him in as being _arguably_ the best fighter ever. He never actually proved himself against the best HW division in the world, which is the UFC HW division.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

He proved himself times over in Pride, beating everybody. But you are right about UFC having the best division. After taking out two former HW champions in Sylvia and Arlovski, he should have signed with the UFC.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Bad move for Fedor. I think he needs to sign with UFC to try and prove he is the best. I am sorry but even if he goes on to beat Werdum, Overeem and Silva that still doesnt mean anything in the scheme of things. Overeem is not proven, and Werdum was barely top 10 in the UFC when he got cut.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe he wants to avenge his loss to Werdum and then clear out the Strikeforce Heavyweight division before going to the UFC!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Maybe he wants to avenge his loss to Werdum and then clear out the Strikeforce Heavyweight division before going to the UFC!


This division does not need be cleaned up. I'm pretty sure that if he does re-sign, it's going to be his last contract.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah he possibly wants an easy road to his retirement!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Who the hell cares? Emeliafake-o is irrelevent along with the rest of the SF HW division.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok that statement is not totally true!:thumbsdown:


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Although he's far from a fraud or a fake, his legacy is tarnished forever by his unwillingness to fight in the UFC. 

Dana was absolutely correct: Fedor could never be considered the P4P greatest since he rarely fought and refused to fight against the best (Brock, Junior, Shane, Cain, among others).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well nowadays anyways!


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

If one of those fights involves Bobby Lashley or Dave Batista I'll be forced to go emo. :sarcastic02:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Fedor and M1 are so unpredictable that I'm not buying it. Until the ink has dried on the contract, I'm not believing anything.


----------



## the.dinn (Jun 22, 2010)

If M1 wants 4-6 fights it's means (I think)they know that Fiodor is not as good as he was and it's more than likely he can be defeated by an average fighter. I hope i'm wrong as hell.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Maybe he wants to avenge his loss to Werdum and then clear out the Strikeforce Heavyweight division before going to the UFC!


As long as M1 Global is behind Fedor's management, Fedor will never be in the UFC.

The only good fight left in SF for Fedor, is Fedor vs Overeem. 

I'm about 99% positive that Fedor takes Werdum 9/10 fights. After that, I guess you have Fedor vs Batista on Monday Night RAW or Strikeforce Summer Slam.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

The funny thing is that they do co-promotion for essentially one fighter. M-1 knows that SF is desperate and thats why they have this type of leverage. They prettu muched bitched out Coker in the last negotiation when they demanded that M-1 get more visibility on the co-promoted cards, and demanded that the card use more of their fighters. M-1 got their way, so Fedor fighting in the UFC will almost never happen. At least he still has one or two decent fights at SF.


----------



## grkted55 (Dec 13, 2009)

good , we all know fedor would beat all these bs guys like brock and shane, cmon man! Fedor loses one fight and now hes nothing, Dana talks too much and hypes his guys up way too much, Fedor is still the best, just wasnt his night this time.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

grkted55 said:


> good , we all know fedor would beat all these bs guys like brock and shane, cmon man! Fedor loses one fight and now hes nothing, Dana talks too much and hypes his guys up way too much, Fedor is still the best, just wasnt his night this time.


Well i agree with this somewhat Fighters like Brock,Carwin,Cain were nobody 4 years ago while Fedor was fighting the best in Pride.And then all of a sudden Brock comes along and people expect Fedor the best in the world to go fight a nobody? Dana White says Fedor doesn't fight the best in the world after Fedor signed a contract with Affliction to fight the best since a joke like Brock is still considered a nobody. Now people need to think for a second what if Dana White was't a moron and never talked shit about Fedor when he was set to fight Randy Couture in UFC because we all know that Fedor wanted to fight Randy but what changed his mind? I guarantee that Fedor would of loved to fight Randy and make more money but Affliction payed fedor 1.2 mil a fight and Dana White is a dick. Affliction dies but the idiot Dana already did his part so why go fight for an organization like UFC when u can Co promote with SF and get payed slightly less. 
Jds took Roy to decision while Arlovski knocked Roy out,it's an MMA fight u never know whats going to happen,however i do know that the top 4 in UFC do not have Werdum's BJJ.
Can anyone here honestly say that they would do something different if they were put in Fedor's shoes?


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

grkted55 said:


> good , we all know fedor would beat all these bs guys like brock and shane, cmon man! Fedor loses one fight and now hes nothing, Dana talks too much and hypes his guys up way too much, Fedor is still the best, just wasnt his night this time.


Relax man you ain't helping or proving something by telling ufc guys are BS. You will just get people to hate more on you and Fedor.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

hopefully these talks end quick so i can see some more fights from fedor. hes not getting any younger and i would like him to get in a couple more fights before its too late in his career.


----------



## the.dinn (Jun 22, 2010)

I think that now the best are:

Overeem - after last fight against Carwin, Lesner shew he has poor skills, Overeem would defeat him even easily.

... probably Cain, we'll see soon.

rest of UFC

Carwin...poor cardio

JDS... his striking is not as effective as lots of people thought, stamina is poor too, I thing he can't deal with Lesner.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well we know that Cain can go three rounds at least!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Who the hell cares? Emeliafake-o is irrelevent along with the rest of the SF HW division.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is nice, who got this clip?


----------



## the.dinn (Jun 22, 2010)

Fiodor vs Overeem would be epic.
I hope that fight will be not sooner then the end of next year. I think Fiodor is not in good shape. He weight about 230 lbs, and to fight with Overeem he should weight at least 243 lbs. What do you think about it?

Lesner 265 - Cain 243 ...we'll see how it works


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

the.dinn said:


> I think that now the best are:
> 
> Overeem - after last fight against Carwin, Lesner shew he has poor skills, Overeem would defeat him even easily.
> 
> ...


Overeem would defeat him *even easily*? You do know that Carwin lost, right? :sarcastic12:


----------



## the.dinn (Jun 22, 2010)

Rauno™ said:


> Overeem would defeat him *even easily*? You do know that Carwin lost, right? :sarcastic12:


Overeem can fight like Carwin, but all 5 rounds and his graplling is much more better.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Bknmax said:


> Well at least the good news is that Fedor will fight about 4 more fights


...Good post for being a true fans of MMA because you appreciate what Fedor has accomplished and the pure class & humbleness he's brought to the sport. I think all (true) MMA fans should feel the same way instead of feeding into Dana's jealously and Rogan's 2-faced comments that Fedor is "irrevelant". Such terrible lack of respect for a man who has clearly earned it over all these years. Even if Fedor signed with the UFC, who says he couldn't win the title? He has all the tools to do so and everyone knows it...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah he was humble even in defeat!:thumbsup:


----------



## RoeNoMo (Jul 12, 2010)

I think its great that Fedor is resigning. How could he possible go without a rematch against Werdum? Not to mention I'd want to watch Overeem/Fedor at least.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah those are definately two matches that hopefully will happen!


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

the.dinn said:


> Overeem can fight like Carwin, but all 5 rounds and his graplling is much more better.


Overeem doesn't punch like Carwin. He just doesn't. Brock was afraid of Carwins punches. 

Brock would likely be afraid of Overeem's kicks and would be more likely to bull rush him and clinch right away, not fearing Overeem in the clinch like he did with Carwin. After seeing what Carwin did to Mir in the clinch, anyone would be dumb to stay there with Carwin.

Lets not get over excited about Overeem based on his K1 performances and one fight against a can(Rogers).


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

RoeNoMo said:


> I think its great that Fedor is resigning. How could he possible go without a rematch against Werdum? Not to mention I'd want to watch Overeem/Fedor at least.


Fedor has turned down fights against Overeem in the past, what makes you think he'll ever want to fight him?

If Coker was smart he'd force Fedor to fight Overeem before he gets a rematch with Werdum. But it's clear that Coker is just M-1's bitch these days.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Since when did Overeem turn into a cardio machine? He's still as prone to gassing as ever. Hes just finished fights quickly, well because he's been facing a lot of guys who had no business being in the same cage/ring as him, Rogers included.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rauno™ said:


> Up to 6 fights. Against who?


Alastair Overeem, Fabricio Werdum, Antonio Silva, Sergi Khartinovov, Josh Barnett, Shane Del Rosario.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Barnett isn't even that likely a signing at this point? And Shane Del Rosario? lol?

Same goes for Sergei for that matter.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

TLC said:


> Barnett isn't even that likely a signing at this point? And Shane Del Rosario? lol?
> 
> Same goes for Sergei for that matter.


It hurts me to say this but Kanto is right. Overeem and Werdum are the only interesting fights in Strikeforce.


----------



## RoeNoMo (Jul 12, 2010)

*See, I just disagree*

If you're only talking Heavy Weights, you might have an argument there? But I still really want to see Silva again, and Fedor. Not to mention that there's rumor King Mo might make a move up to the heavy weight division, which would be awesome. Also, Lashley could be a great fighter once he gets some good competition, we'll see what he brings to the table this weekend.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> It hurts me to say this but Kanto is right. Overeem and Werdum are the only interesting fights in Strikeforce.


Funny thing about that was, people were complaining about the first fight, and saying garbage like "Fedor by whatever he wants'...

Ya know the normal stupid shit Fedor huggers say. Now that Werdum beat him, suddenly it's the most interesting fight in the world.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Werdum and Fedor rematch, Fedor and Overeem, and Werdum and Overeem, those are good matches!:thumbsup:


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

I think Daniel Cormier will probably be the SF HW champion in less than two years to be honest.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

TLC said:


> Barnett isn't even that likely a signing at this point? And Shane Del Rosario? lol?
> 
> Same goes for Sergei for that matter.


Stirkeforce doesn't have to sign Barnet to a big contract to put on a fight with him, that's not how Coker works. 

Coker is the type of promoter that will host a fight and move on without pressuring for a 4 fight deal or what have you...


As far as Del Rosario? They're pushing for a fight with Arlovski next. He'll get past him. Why lol at Fedor fighting him? 

Fedor is coming off of a loss, so it makes perfect sense to fight an undefeated prospect who has finsihed all of his opponents by the second round.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Stirkeforce doesn't have to sign Barnet to a big contract to put on a fight with him, that's not how Coker works.
> 
> Coker is the type of promoter that will host a fight and move on without pressuring for a 4 fight deal or what have you...
> 
> ...



What source do you have besides blind speculation that Barnett will ever be fighting in SF?

Also lol at Del Rosario. Prospect my ass. He's as much of a prospect as Bum Rogers. Del Rosario hasn't fought a single good fighter in his career, a future win over shot to shit Arlovsky included, and we are putting him in with the so called GOAT of MMA. :laugh:


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/20367/fedor-emelianenko-and-camp-consider-dec-4-fight-with-antonio-silva.mma?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+mmajunkie+%28MMAjunkie.com+Feed%29

it sounds like they might consider fighting big foot,but that just feels like it would be a gimme fight for fedor. even though it doesnt make sense id really like to see him fight overeem


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Sounds like something they would do, Fedor essentially can't lode that fight. 

Big Foot has no power on his feet to match average technique and he's
got no dexterity off his back, he's got decent takedowns though. Maybe he can grind a decision out...unlikely though. He couldn't even outsrike Werdum...


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Fedor vs Silva is for sure on my list. I hope he can get AO next and if all goes well defend his belt against Werdum.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Rusko said:


> Fedor vs Silva is for sure on my list. I hope he can get AO next and if all goes well defend his belt against Werdum.


Not if he loses to Silva. Fedor should beat Silva. However sometimes when that air of invincibility is gone from a fighter, they struggle.


----------

